# Your MSF/Quad Backups



## Eemaan (Feb 14, 2006)

Which MSF & Quad backups do you own?

i dont have any MSF's- i think i was lucky enough to get the few i own, but i have inventive and thunder quad backups, share what you have


----------



## jmvuitton (Feb 14, 2006)

I have backups of all 10 MSF. I bought 2 boudoir hues qaud but since I have around 170 e/s I knew I'd never use them up so I sold 1. No e/s backups for me  =)

Pigments are a different story though haha


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't have any backups! I don't think I can finish my makeup though!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't backup quads,.. but I do have a backup of Petticoat MSF. I sold my Stereo Rose backup,.. I loved it,.. but you dont need a lot of that one and I havent even dented my original sooo,.. I decided to backup the Petticoat instead which already has a dent.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 14, 2006)

i have backups of my favorite msf's (gold deposit, stereo rose, petticoat, so ceylon) and in quads, i have 2 of the liza quads with parrot.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 14, 2006)

Strangely I have no backups of any of these!  I'll never use up one of my MSFs, I rotate them too much lol! And quads, well, I really haven't loved one enough to buy a backup.  Of course that could all change!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 14, 2006)

No backups of either. I use the MSF's daily but none of them have any dents in them and I have way to many eye shadows to justify buying backups.


----------



## aziajs (Feb 14, 2006)

I never buy quads cuz I don't like them so I don't have backups either.  LOL.

I love MSFs, however, so I have backups of Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, Naked You, and Gold Deposit.  I wish I had gotten backups of Stereo Rose, So Ceylon and Metal Rock.  I had opportunities to get them and let them slip, slip, slip away.  Stupid me.  Oh Well.....can't wait for the new ones.  I have already decided to start saving so that I can have doubles of all of them!!!


----------



## Brianne (Feb 14, 2006)

No backups of either, though part of me wishes that I had a backup of Porcelin Pink.  I use it almost daily and the dome is gone.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Feb 14, 2006)

Backups of Porcelain Pink, Stereo Rose and Petticoat.  No quad backups though


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 15, 2006)

I have backups of all 9 of my skinfinishes but primarily because I am such a klutz that I'm prone towards dropping things. I lost a skin finish that way (which luckily I was able to replace) and ever since then I've resolved to just get backups of MSF's. No quad backups just yet though, I've only just started getting into MAC's quads.


----------



## MrsWaves (Feb 15, 2006)

I have back-ups of Porcelain Pink, Shimpagne, Petticoat & Naked You.  I just bought a Thunder Eyes quad back-up.  There has never been a more perfect eyes quad for me, ever!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Feb 15, 2006)

i have a back up of petticoat, none of the quads yet, but i tihnk that will change when sweetie cake comes out


----------



## KJam (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm not big on back-ups. MAC comes out with too many beautiful things too quickly.

That said I have a back-up on Shimpagne (my most used MSF of the ten) and Metal Rock (because I dropped my original and it shattered. I couldn't bear to throw it away, yet it looks so sad all shattered!)


----------



## Leslie_B (Feb 15, 2006)

None! I really should have a back up Shimpagne though, and I have a feeling I'll want a back up So Ceylon, but it was hard enough to get the first one!


----------



## lawryn (Feb 15, 2006)

i only have a backup of petticoat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 15, 2006)

no backups cos i can't even get through the one's i have now!!


----------



## bellaetoile (Feb 15, 2006)

backups of petticoat, naked you, shimpagne, porcelain pink, stereo rose, i need to find a scarab pan, because thats the only color out of the thunder quad i really like, and then assorted random backups or duplicates of other things, such as pink maribu l/s, RR blue pig, provence pig, tint toons etc. i should sell some of my duplicates, the chances of me using them are pretty small. by the time i get around to them, i'll find something else i like better..


----------



## lianna (Feb 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I'm not big on back-ups. MAC comes out with too many beautiful things too quickly.
_

 
Same here! And I have school so I don't use makeup on weekdays at all and it'll already take me too long to use up all I have. And also, I'm wary of getting backups only to have the product expire on me or something...


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't have back ups of anything.  I figure if I do ever manage to use something up from my fairly sizeable collection, MAC will have come out with something else that I will enjoy just as much if not more.


----------



## gigiproductions (Feb 15, 2006)

i 2 backsups of pleasureflush(i use this msf daily)
i also have a backups of gold deposit, stereo rose & petitcoat


----------



## sigwing (Feb 15, 2006)

Metal Rock & Naked You

quads?  unfortunately just started that recently.  The Boudoir quad, Thunder, and the Nat. Eccentric quad that has Velour in it.


----------



## pinkfeet (Feb 16, 2006)

No back ups, it gets too expensive and like someone else mentioned , MAC keeps coming out with new stuff too often to buy backups of everything I love. 

I bought backups of moth brown and have yet to finish or even hit pan on the first one, though I might buy an extra to swap for something I dont have , but thats about it.


----------



## lola336 (Feb 16, 2006)

yea no quad backups....afer a while they are all the same colors..lol...i didnt even get the boudoir quad..looked too  much like that tease me quad(or tempt me?) lol. anyway....skinfinishes are a different story..i have stereo rose, porcelain pink, naked you, gold deposit and new vegas. im thinking to sell some off...it seems that mac is going to start making skinfinishes moreso than before...although every color is different....


----------



## a914butterfly (Feb 16, 2006)

i only have 1 petticoat, but i know they seem to last forever and also mac keeps comming out with so many new and beautiful products. i have 2 liza quads with the parrot eyeshadow, i have 2 lingerie quads (although i just sold one on ebay), and i have 1 thunder quad. i have so much MAC makeup, i could probably open up my own MAC store!  lol


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 16, 2006)

i only own the 2 lingerie msf's and i dont like them so i dont need back-ups of those. and i dont buy LE shadows so i dont have any of those either.


----------



## panties (Feb 16, 2006)

i have lots of backups...of everything...well everything i use often like msfs, pigments, and e/s =)


----------



## asnbrb (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a backup Shimpagne and 2 back up Stereo Roses-- mostly because I'm clumsy and tend to break things easily.  I broke my original Stereo Rose, but am working on the crushed one before opening the new ones.  

I should have gotten a backup of Gold Deposit since mine has a dent, but I don't use this one as much anymore.


----------



## calbear (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a back up of So Ceylon - love it to death.


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't have any quad/MSF backups - I'd consider getting such a thing only if, like the poster who said the dome on their MSF was gone, I was heavily using something.

Gosh, I haven't ever hit pan on *any* of my non LE e/s so backups aren't really a concern for me.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 16, 2006)

No backups for me. I was considering buying 2 overgrown shadows but nah. I'm fickle anyway.


----------



## Eemaan (Aug 30, 2006)

just got back ups of shooting star and shimpagne!!!!!


----------



## cloverette (Aug 30, 2006)

i don't get backups of msf & quads, as it'll take me forever to use up the ones i have!


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 30, 2006)

No back ups of quads as of yet.

MSF's are another story...

I have multiple back ups of: Porcelain Pink, Petticoat, shimpagne and the light msf.

I will have a couple of back ups of stereo rose if it indeed is re-released this winter.


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 30, 2006)

No backups of quads ... but have backups of So Ceylon, Shooting Star, Shimpagne and the Medium MSF


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 30, 2006)

i dont back up anything either, but i am thinking about nabbing another light msf before theyre completely gone. i am in LOOOOVE with this thing. i even swapped my studio fix b/c the msf is SOOO good.


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a back up of Flash of flesh l/g, Budding l/g, Culturebloom l/s, coral co-cordinate l/s, waternymph e/s, Studio touch-up stick, refined enriched bronze bronzer, a medium dark msf, lune cremeblush, madianchant cremeblush,and two medium msf....whew!!!!!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't have any backups really, but well, I did manage to find a porcelain pink and shimpagne msf, and the porcelain pink is sort of like a back up lol.


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 30, 2006)

None...I don't use MSFs often enough to warrant backups...I do have backups of shadows that I use a lot, though (like Intoxicate, which I use as shadow and liner).


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 30, 2006)

I really need to back up my Avant Gold Medium MSF before they sell out.  But no Quad back ups at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My only Back up items are Peacocky Glitterliners


----------



## GalleyGirl (Aug 30, 2006)

I had to get a backup of Shimpagne, I use it almost every day.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Aug 30, 2006)

ive got no backups on my MSFs but im thinking of getting Porcelian Pink again even though i already have it, it matches my skin so nicely. 

Ive got backup of Creme Du Violet <3


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 30, 2006)

i have no quads *jet* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 boohoo!! 
on a happyer note i have backups of some of my msfs like porcelain pink, new vegas, petticoat and naked you. To my surprise i'm gonna have a backup of Gold deposite *right after i bought one* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If i could and the price is right, i would def get a backup o pleasureflush, But that's not gonna happen anytime soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Oh well


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 30, 2006)

no back-ups of any quads...i barely use the ones i have. as for msf's i have 2 extra petticoats and on pp, i wish i had a back up of shimpagne instead of pp.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 2 back-ups of Porcelain Pink and Petticoat.


----------



## Felicia27 (Aug 31, 2006)

i don't have any backups b/c i know i'll never use anything up. however, if i drop them, i'm screwed!


----------



## Eilinoir (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm generally not one for back-ups.
However, I do have one back-up of Shimpagne because it's a neutral, versatile colour and product for me.
Quads? I do not and will not own any.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 31, 2006)

avant gold msf in med(good thing too, i seem to be brlowing through my 1st one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, i have sold off all other backups, there is just too much stuff to try out there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd rather have more of a variety and there are always newe things coming out.


----------



## iheartjuppy (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not a quad kind of girl (only bought 1 Quad ever - Free To Be Quad), but MSFs - I have backups of Shimpagne, Stereo Rose, Petticoat and Porcelain Pink.

I won't even BEGIN with the lipstick/lipglass/shadow backups.  It's a sickness, I tell you


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Aug 31, 2006)

I own a back up of shooting star.


----------



## semarie (Sep 2, 2006)

I own backups of the avant gold natural msf in medium(huge HG), backups of shooting star, shimpagne, porcelain pink


----------



## geeko (Sep 2, 2006)

I only have a backup for medium MSF as i'm using this very often. I've substitute my pressed powder for medium MSF as medium MSF is really good.


----------



## mrsvandertramp (Sep 2, 2006)

Today I bought my first back ups. I now have 2 Medium Matte, 2 Light Matte & 1 Porcelain Pink


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 2, 2006)

No back ups for me. I could never finish any of my LE makeup... I have too much!


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 3, 2006)

opps double post


----------



## gigiproductions (Sep 3, 2006)

back up of inventive eyes quad..it has major dips lol..so i bought the pans here and there..its my fav quad ever made by mac

as far as msfs
Pleasureflush x3
stereo rose x2
Gold Deposit x2
Porcelain pink
Petitcoat
new vegas
so ceylon
metal rock
Shimpagne
Shooting Star
Medium Dark (broke me out stopped using it)


----------

